# 3D BG,Fusion paint and BN Plecos



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I made my own 3D background and used white dryloc with black and green Fusion dry brushed over it.

I have noticed that there is a much brighter white showing than when it was installed. The white shows most in the areas where the BN Plecos have done a lot of work.

Has anyone experienced this phenomenon or are my eyes and memory deceiving me?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

A picture would help I think.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Plecos rasp on anything they can so they are digging down through the fusion to the drylok. I had it happen on some of my very first BG's I made as well. Now I seal all my BG's in Pond Armor and that does not happen.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Steve, that helps. I am thinking I may need to redo the background anyway.


----------

